# Johnny's Photo Thread



## Johnny_27 (Jan 11, 2007)

Theses are all the pics I have so far but I'll have more tomorrow.  Enjoy!

Paraphysa sp.





H. spinifer





B. vagans





A. avic





A. avic


----------



## Natemass (Jan 11, 2007)

nice pics specially the avic pics


----------



## Arachnophilist (Jan 12, 2007)

nicely done.. I like the blank background good job.


----------



## cryosi (Jan 12, 2007)

great pictures, great background usage to show them off.


----------



## Johnny_27 (Jan 12, 2007)

Here are 2 more that I just took. Neither spider was very cooperative and it made it very difficult to get the pics.  Not the best but, what the hell.  I'll post more soon, alot of my good stuff is in premolt/pregnant/or just molted.

Anyways...

H. schmidti






A. versicolor






I gotta say, that schmidti is not a fun spider to have running around outside the cage.  Very agressive...she was trying to bite the whole time.  I took alot of pics but this was the only one that came out relatively well.  For those hat havent seen my discussion on her, she's at the 8 inch mark.


----------



## Teratris (Jan 12, 2007)

nice pics, great schmidti


----------



## Natemass (Jan 12, 2007)

like i said before awesome pics


----------



## anderstd (Jan 14, 2007)

Great pics, I like the white background.


----------



## beetleman (Jan 14, 2007)

ahhh nice pics!:clap:  with all the spiders ive got it would take up this whole thread to post them all and then some   hey johnny the singapore blue is awaitin for ya


----------



## Johnny_27 (Jan 14, 2007)

beetleman said:


> ahhh nice pics!:clap:  with all the spiders ive got it would take up this whole thread to post them all and then some   hey johnny the singapore blue is awaitin for ya


I know I'll be in there one day this week.  I started skool again so Ive been a little busy.  I still need to take pics of like 19 or so more tarantulas.  They just arent the nice ones (OBT, H. longipes, etc.)  I got the enclosure and everything ready for the singapore.  I got some new ink too     ;P  

Thanks for the compliments guys.  I got the day off tomorrow so i'll take more pics.


----------



## Lady_Bug27 (Jan 16, 2007)

LOL U WERENT USING THAT DAYOFF TO TAKE BUG PICTURES THATS FOR SURE!


*WINK WINK* :liar:


----------

